# Looking For DDR puppy/dog in future



## bneyland (Jul 30, 2018)

I am well-versed in the breed, but wanted to get into this forum to meet more GSD people and learn more about breeders and sport competition.

In the future (1-1.5 years) will be looking for a DDR-line GSD. Currently located in NC, but willing to drive or fly/ship. I want to make connections early so I can learn about you and your program. I grew up around the breed. Basic criteria below:
- True DDR line.
- OFA normal (good/excellent) hip & elbow and DM clear (n/n) pedigree. 
- Puppy or young adult (under 2) 
- No preference on male/female. Temperament and drive are more important to me. Sable.
- Desire a high drive with bold/solid temperament. Will be doing work with this dog, but want an off switch in the home.
- Price is not an issue, especially for the right dog.
I can say more in comments or private messages. Don't want to make an essay of a post here. Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you.

- Blake


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

IMHO,. Your best avenue is to find a gsd club and visit often. You will meet some gsd folk and dogs. You can get names of breeders and already know some of their dogs. Good luck in your search.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While many want to argue the validity of calling any dog a DDR dog....let's let that go....just like in horses - there are certain bloodlines associated with specific geography....and they do get blended 

Finding a dog with straight DDR bloodlines is not hard....there are quite a few very very very very commercial kennels "specializing" in DDR lines....some of them are producing a dozen to 2 or 3 dozen litters a year to feed the demand that the mystique of a DDR dog has in this country....the DDR look, large boned, black sable, big head is certainly attractive to some, what with the WGWL dogs having a large percentage of poorly colored, washed out sables with insufficient bone and hectic drives and thin nerves who are nearly impossible to live with.

If you want to do IPO or whatever it is going to be called next year.....everyone is going to tell you do NOT go with any of the big DDR factory farm puppies.....and I agree....these are bred and raised for the pet market.....very very very few ever get titled, even when sold to someone with experience and dedication...they are just not fun to train.....my first dog was probably 95% DDR....I got 6 Sch3's on her...but she was not easy or fun to train....she was a challenge....but she had some very very good qualities and genetics and when blended, I got some terrific working dogs....

I recently bred to a pure DDR lined dog.....the pups are only 4 months old....of course I ended up with one like her great grandmother LOL LOL!!! It was a decision made to even out certain levels of drives and maintain and enhance others.....so far everyone is ivery pleased with these pups....


Clubs tend to be very very insular when talking about breeders - every trainer/helper has a dog and wants people to buy pups from that dog....go to several clubs if you can, to some events that are multi club....watch the dogs OFF THE FIELD TOO!!! try to meet the ones you like - study the pedigrees of those dogs...then talk to some people who are not trying to shove a puppy into your arms, and their hand in your checkbook!



Good luck!


Lee


----------

